

How is Flappy Bird MMO built? - bl00djack

So yeah basically I have been trying to learn how to build multiplayer game with Javascript (I don&#x27;t know if that&#x27;s possible). Anyway, so I just wanna know how this flappy mmo (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flapmmo.com&#x2F;) is built. If you also have any tips on how to build Javascript multiplayer games, please show me where to start :)
======
Joyfield
[http://www.pubnub.com/](http://www.pubnub.com/)

